# help save an oak



## hoot gibson (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys , i live in central ohio . my problem is . i know a teacher in Columbus ohio that said the school where she works is cutting down an old oak tree , she said it is bigger than the one in my yard . a lot bigger. and the one in my yard at chest height is 155 inches around , i wouldn't worry about it but they are cutting it down to make room for a new track . and she said there is plenty of room to move the track to where the tree doesn't have to be removed . who would she contact for help in not letting them cut down the tree. h


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 28, 2008)

hoot gibson said:


> hi guys , i live in central ohio . my problem is . i know a teacher in Columbus ohio that said the school where she works is cutting down an old oak tree , she said it is bigger than the one in my yard . a lot bigger. and the one in my yard at chest height is 155 inches around , i wouldn't worry about it but they are cutting it down to make room for a new track . and she said there is plenty of room to move the track to where the tree doesn't have to be removed . who would she contact for help in not letting them cut down the tree. h



Start with the board, contact the media to get interest going, maybe even pass a petition. You have to move fast, because it could be taken down before you geet the ball rolling.

Maybe contact some of the reputable tree companies in the area to get them behind the movement. A consulting arborist may help pro bono to get media exposure.

Take thee three measuments for scoring exceptionanl trees to compare to others of the species in thee area.


----------



## hoot gibson (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you john . we will do our best to stop this magnificent giant from being destroyed for no reason . h


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 31, 2008)

A lot of districts at the board meetings have times to where any one can speak from the public. 

I think getting a petetion and some Business owners, teachers, C. Arborist...i think would be huge. 

I know i am repeating what JPS, i think he has a great idea..JPS idea with the media could easily be the best in my opinion...get the news out on many levels to all different people. 

Best of luck...save that monster. 

Canyon


----------



## chucknduck (Feb 1, 2008)

How big is the oak? Can you show us a pic?


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 2, 2008)

one of the oaks in my yard is 12' 6" around , and she said it is way bigger than mine , i will ask her for a couple pictures of it with someone standing with it , she has told me she has the paper for measuring it , and has started a petition around the school , she said it seems everyone is on her side , hope we can save it . h


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 12, 2008)

Good for you, I hope the tree is spared. Sometimes people just don't appreciate old stuff until it is gone. Where about are you located. I attend school at Ohio wesleyan in Delaware.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 14, 2008)

contact the ohio chapter of the isa. i was just at their meeting this week; a great group


----------

